# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Bánh trung thu cao cấp Long Đình Gia Quý quà tặng đối tác

## hoatieu

Không ai biết tập tục ăn Tết Trung Thu đã có từ bao giờ, nhưng từ thuở ấu thơ ai cũng nhớ đến tiếng trống múa lân rộn rã, gọi mọi người hòa mình vào lễ hội trăng rằm. Nhận dịp này *nhà hàng Long Đình* trân trọng giới thiệu sản phẩm [b]Bánh Trung Thu Long Đình  có hương vị  truyền thống của *bánh trung thu Hồng Kông*. Sản phẩm *Bánh Trung Thu Long Đình* phong phú với 6 loại bánh mang những tên gọi đầy ý nghĩa: *Long Đình Phúc Quý, Long Đình Tứ Quý, Long Đình Phú Quý, Long Đình Gia Quý, Long Đình Nguyệt Quý, Long Đình An Quý*. Với 8 loại hương vị thuần khiết tự nhiên: trà xanh, đậu đỏ, sen trắng, đậu xanh tảo biển, lá dứa, hạnh nhân, khoai môn và hạt dẻ.

*Bánh Trung Thu Long Đình* được sáng tạo bởi bàn tay  điêu luyện về làm bánh Hồng Kông - sư phụ Wang Yue Lun cùng kinh nghiệm và bí quyết gia truyền đã tạo ra sản phẩm *bánh trung thu* hương vị thơm ngon, kiểu dáng độc đáo. Mỗi sản phẩm là một tác phẩm nghệ thuật xứng đáng trở thành món quà tinh thần ý nghĩa, biểu hiện tấm lòng tri ân với  bạn bè. Với những bài hát quen thuộc“Thùng thình thùng thình trống rộn ràng ngoài đình…” hay “Chiếc đèn ông sao” gắn liền với Trung Thu là những giai điệu đầu đời mà mọi trẻ em Việt Nam đều thuộc nằm lòng. Nói đến Trung Thu là phải nhắc tới bánh Trung Thu, đèn lồng và mâm cỗ. 

Long Đình Gia Quý được dành tặng đặc biệt cho gia đình với thiết kế sang trọng,trang nhã.Sáu chiếc bánh như ý nghĩa cháu con sum vầy bên cha mẹ, dù thành đạt muôn phương vẫn luôn quây quần bên gia đìnhtrong ngày tết đoàn viên

Với dịch vụ khách hàng chuyên biệt, bánh trung thu Long Đình sẽ tặng bánh trung thu đến tận tay gia đình, đối tác của quý khách. Món quà tinh thần ý nghĩa này sẽ được nhà hàng Long Đình trao tặng với phong cách trang trọng và chuyên nghiệp nhất.

Nhà hàng Long Đình xin chúc quý khách một mùa trung thu hạnh phúc.

Bạn có thể đặt mua bánh trung thu Long Đình tại
Nhà hàng Long Đình 
64B Quán Sứ - Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội 
Điện thoại: 04 3942 9168

Nhà hàng Asahi Sushi 1 
288 Bà Triệu - Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 04 3974 5945 

Nhà hàng Asahi Sushi 2 
76 Triệu Việt Vương
Điện thoại:04 3944 7966

Hotline: 0902 286 286
http://banhtrungthulongdinh.vn

----------

